

Google Revamps Native Client - rschildmeijer
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/02/google-revamps-native-client

======
Bossman
Something like this is huge if we're ever going to move towards a cloud based
OS in the future. I can see why Google would push it so hard. Will be
intereting to see how well it does and how much it's adapted.

